# Blue Jelly Shrimp



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Never heard of Blue Jelly Shrimp.

Sounds like a snack to me.


----------



## Leviathan_XE (Jun 10, 2005)

Lol.....they almost look like it. Maybe they're called something else(so many names for these little buggers), but they look like they came from crystals. 

Here: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6b4fea280100s9re.html


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It comes from black king Kong, they are expensive though. They are available here, if interested PM me and ill tell you who to contact


----------



## Leviathan_XE (Jun 10, 2005)

You get THAT from a bkk?!?!? This genetics thing is amazing! Just started keeping rili's myself. So I know I'm a LONG way of before I take a chance on these guys, but I do know that they are by far the best looking IMO.


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

Man those are gorgeous


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

crystal blue shrimp? or other kind?


----------



## Chikorita (Dec 16, 2007)

woah .. so pretty .... i want .. i want ... but nah .. if I spend too much money on shrimps .. my hubby will kill me !!!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Leviathan_XE said:


> You get THAT from a bkk?!?!? This genetics thing is amazing! Just started keeping rili's myself. So I know I'm a LONG way of before I take a chance on these guys, but I do know that they are by far the best looking IMO.


The Taiwan Bee genetic mojo is really strange. If it wasn't so consistent I would swear it was complete B.S.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

madness said:


> The Taiwan Bee genetic mojo is really strange. If it wasn't so consistent I would swear it was complete B.S.


lol. I know eh. Such different ones from the same types. Lots of neat-o-shrimp from them.


----------



## Leviathan_XE (Jun 10, 2005)

Just starting to really get into shrimps and not too sure what an actual "Taiwan Bee" is, but gather that if you introduce some to any line that is from crystals that you get some wild colors/patterns? 

@madness, what do you mean by consistent?

Say your average joe wanted to see what he could come up with, would they just grab a tank of CRS/CBS and toss in some bees and see what they come up with? Sorry for all the questions but it really amazes me that you can get SO many color/pattern variations
from a single species that started off looking brown/black/cream.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Leviathan_XE said:


> Just starting to really get into shrimps and not too sure what an actual "Taiwan Bee" is, but gather that if you introduce some to any line that is from crystals that you get some wild colors/patterns?
> 
> @madness, what do you mean by consistent?
> 
> ...


Not really, because then 90% of what'd you end up with would just be CRS/CBS. Basically, from my understanding anyways, is that the King Kong/blue bolt/ruby red/wine red/green hulk/etc, all come from crystal shrimp and are a recessive set of genes that give those different colors. You CAN mate them with CRS/CBS and then offspring will all look like CRS/CBS but be carriers of the recessive genes. The only thing then to do, is to remove the initial CRS/CBS and breed those F1 hybrids back to the bee parents, and you will get some CRS/CBS, some king kongs, some of this, that, etc. Its becomes complicated though, because what if the CRS/CBS mated with the other CRS/CBS and not the bee's, then you don't know if the offspring are Bee gene carriers or pure CRS/CBS. The only to really do it would be to add in a population of female only CRS/CBS, then you know that no male CRS/CBS could have impregnated them, so any offspring would be a hybrid for sure. It requires lots of culling, making sure that every CRS/CBS you added was female only and 1 male didn't slip in, etc. Its a quicker way to start off if you only have a few bee's but requires really being able to sex well, constant culling to be able to pull out the proper ones, etc.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Not really, because then 90% of what'd you end up with would just be CRS/CBS. Basically, from my understanding anyways, is that the King Kong/blue bolt/ruby red/wine red/green hulk/etc, all come from crystal shrimp and are a recessive set of genes that give those different colors. You CAN mate them with CRS/CBS and then offspring will all look like CRS/CBS but be carriers of the recessive genes. The only thing then to do, is to remove the initial CRS/CBS and breed those F1 hybrids back to the bee parents, and you will get some CRS/CBS, some king kongs, some of this, that, etc. Its becomes complicated though, because what if the CRS/CBS mated with the other CRS/CBS and not the bee's, then you don't know if the offspring are Bee gene carriers or pure CRS/CBS. The only to really do it would be to add in a population of female only CRS/CBS, then you know that no male CRS/CBS could have impregnated them, so any offspring would be a hybrid for sure. It requires lots of culling, making sure that every CRS/CBS you added was female only and 1 male didn't slip in, etc. Its a quicker way to start off if you only have a few bee's but requires really being able to sex well, constant culling to be able to pull out the proper ones, etc.


This is a great explanation! Thanks!


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw these shrimp a few months ago, look under Blue Bolt. Some very nice looking Shrimp. Like the Trio picture also.
http://www.coolshrimp.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=194&page=1


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Leviathan_XE said:


> Lol.....they almost look like it. Maybe they're called something else(so many names for these little buggers), but they look like they came from crystals.
> 
> Here: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6b4fea280100s9re.html


 This coloration is achieved by crossing Crystal Whites (Not Snow Whites) with Taiwan Bees. We'll start seeing more of this because Crystal Whites throw more Taiwan Bee babies than CRS and CBS hybrids. Unfortunately, Crystal Whites are very uncommon in the hobby, but I believe Speedie can get them for those who are interested.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh my GOODNESS!! those are amazing shrimp! coolest shrimp ive ever seen!


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

For the record the Hulk green variation comes from the same cross.


----------



## oliverpool (Jul 4, 2011)

This is so cool! Are they commercially available already?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Of course they would be from Taiwan...  Haha Gotta love Taiwan though. Wonderful place to live at


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Wish it stayed cool enough in my house to keep such awesome shrimp.
I really doubt they would live in my 86 degree water. Such a shame.
I suppose it is stopping me form dropping every penny I have on shrimp though.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I always thought that green hulks came out of weak strains of TBs where the black outershell (is this a term??) was faded or not as strong as normal, but eventually they bred them to stability.... 

Blue jelly is just, such an amazing name haha


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> I always thought that green hulks came out of weak strains of TBs where the black outershell (is this a term??) was faded or not as strong as normal, but eventually they bred them to stability....
> 
> Blue jelly is just, such an amazing name haha


 Yep, that's what happens when you cross TB's with Crystal Whites. Though I wouldn't classify them as weaker than any other TB. The different shades are just varying densities of pigment within the shell. A Crystal White shrimp has almost no pigmentation at all aside from a few white spots and bands.


----------



## Leviathan_XE (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow never even heard of the hulks before. They look great too! With all that goes on with hybridization I would assume that they wouldn't offically be called a "line" until they throw 100% offspring with the same coloration? That doesn't sound easy to do at all.


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Leviathan_XE said:


> Wow never even heard of the hulks before. They look great too! With all that goes on with hybridization I would assume that they wouldn't offically be called a "line" until they throw 100% offspring with the same coloration? That doesn't sound easy to do at all.



Very few shrimp will consistently throw 100% so that's rarely a deciding factor. Blue Bolts are a good example of that. As long as the morph is repeatable with a standard color or pattern that's typically when they'll name a line. The professionals anyway. Unfortunately, some people like to name unestablished lines and rename shrimp for notoriety, which is particularly annoying.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

That's super cool! I didn't know that Adam. I'd like to know a little more about them like how they breed with regular bkk, wr or blue bolt... I guess you'd have to keep em by yourself if you want the blue showing up? Maybe we should start a thread on shrimpnow


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> That's super cool! I didn't know that Adam. I'd like to know a little more about them like how they breed with regular bkk, wr or blue bolt... I guess you'd have to keep em by yourself if you want the blue showing up? Maybe we should start a thread on shrimpnow



They're crossed with pandas and BKK of both color variations. I believe a majority of the offspring are Pandas. Not sure about Blue Bolts. Some people attribute this cross as to why the grading patterns have diminished so that's something to keep in mind. The only real benefit off the cross is that they seem to throw more TB's when crossed with Crystal Whites than with CRS and CBS. That's a hard advantage for breeders to pass up so the degrading patterns aren't much of a concern when the demand is still high, but fewer markets are willing to pay the high price tag. A higher production volume means they can drop prices so...  Anyway, I'm familiar with ShrimpNow, but don't spend much time on forums in general unless I'm going through a bout of insomnia... Like tonight...  I'll have to make more of an effort to get over there.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Just so I'm clear on this. You have to cross Crystal Whites with Taiwan Bees to get Jelly or Hulk? How come no one sells Crystal Whites? They don't appear to be readily available here in the US. We can buy TB anytime now, but no Crystal Whites. I think I've only seen one picture on the internet a while back.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

Leviathan_XE said:


> Here: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6b4fea280100s9re.html


dear santa~

:O 

its like CRS and a blue rili had an orgy...


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Wouldn't a crystal white just be a snow white or a golden?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Wouldn't a crystal white just be a snow white or a golden?


No, I believe these are crystal whites.











and info here http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.ph...sis-sp.-´white-bee´-(Crystal-White-Bee-Shrimp)


They are basically a snowball looking cardina.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

MrFusion said:


> This coloration is achieved by crossing Crystal Whites (Not Snow Whites) with Taiwan Bees. We'll start seeing more of this because Crystal Whites throw more Taiwan Bee babies than CRS and CBS hybrids. Unfortunately, Crystal Whites are very uncommon in the hobby, but I believe Speedie can get them for those who are interested.


I can? :icon_twis :tongue:


----------



## Leviathan_XE (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok so what is a Taiwan Bee then, the same thing as Golden Bee's? Because if you google "bee shrimp"(like I did) you're gonna end up with some tired eyes and a headache.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I can? :icon_twis :tongue:


lulz.... this doesnt sound promising.. :biggrin:


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, so just for curiosity's sake, anybody know what these would(/possibly are) going for here in the States?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> lulz.... this doesnt sound promising.. :biggrin:


I'll get some... soon. :icon_twis


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> No, I believe these are crystal whites.


 Yep, that's a Crystal White. This is just one example, but there's a lot of stuff that doesn't come into the US. Aside from throwing a higher number of TB's, this particular shrimp offers a lot of interesting possibilities as far as crosses go (Royal blue x Crystal Whites is of particular interest to me) so I hope we see some here soon.




speedie408 said:


> I'll get some... soon. :icon_twis


 See, I knew you could get them!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohoho you said the magic word royal blue... I know speedie's in it to win it now!!! Haha


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

MrFusion said:


> See, I knew you could get them!


roud:



Senior Shrimpo said:


> Ohoho you said the magic word royal blue... I know speedie's in it to win it now!!! Haha


:thumbsup: Locked n loaded! PM me if you're genuinely interested in the Crystal Whites.


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Ohoho you said the magic word royal blue... I know speedie's in it to win it now!!! Haha


All hail Speedie! lol 





speedie408 said:


> roud:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Locked n loaded! PM me if you're genuinely interested in the Crystal Whites.


 Shoot me a PM when you get some of these in. I know quite a few people who are dying to get a hold of some of these.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Just found these. For sooooooooooooooooooo cheap.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha the jellies? Or the crystal whites? Because I never thought crystal whites were that expensive


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I would think the crystal whites would be super cheap considering their coloration...


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

It's really an issue of supply and demand. They aren't readily available because most breeders don't offer them. If they have to pull them from their own breeder stock or be special ordered, then that's going to make the price jump. Plus import fees and taxes to the US. Then there's the issue of whether or not they have been hybridized with Taiwans. Lots of factors at play on these shrimp. Personally, I think they're pretty shrimp. Subtle, but different and unique. The eggs on the females are a blueish color which I think is pretty cool too. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Crystal Whites are SICK!! Don't worry folks, I'll post lots of pics once I get them in.  I don't even think I'll be selling any... I'll just keep em all to myself lmao!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Crystal Whites are SICK!! Don't worry folks, I'll post lots of pics once I get them in.  I don't even think I'll be selling any... I'll just keep em all to myself lmao!


You mean mean man.. :angryfire:

:hihi:


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

MrFusion said:


> For the record the Hulk green variation comes from the same cross.





MrFusion said:


> Yep, that's what happens when you cross TB's with Crystal Whites. Though I wouldn't classify them as weaker than any other TB. The different shades are just varying densities of pigment within the shell. A Crystal White shrimp has almost no pigmentation at all aside from a few white spots and bands.


Just wondering as I'm getting e-mails about this from other members. Just to clarify, are you saying you get green hulk or jelly KK from crystal white x TB? Also if this were true would you see it in first generation? Is there any other way to achieve green hulk and jelly KK without crossing crystal white?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Back from the dead!

I know it may still be a bit early but since I've been importing these shrimp (Crystal White Bee) in, has anyone been able to successfully cross them with a TB yet? Post up folks! I know Ohbaby showed us a berried female a few weeks ago, but not sure what he crossed her with. Show us some baby pics! 

I am keeping mine with Royal Blue/BTOEs so we'll see how that goes. I've witnessed CW males chasing the female tigers during dance lessons so that's promising.  Hurry up breeders!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

She's ready to pop any day now. The egg turn from light blue to all white now. I try to get picture over the weekend.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, now I have my next shrimp rack in shambles. Think I am going to do crystal whites and TB's Not CRS/CBS hyrbrids


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ohbaby714 said:


> She's ready to pop any day now. The egg turn from light blue to all white now. I try to get picture over the weekend.


Oh nice!!! Hurry up and post up some pics bro! You don't know who the father is do you? Bad shrimps! lol



sbarbee54 said:


> Wow, now I have my next shrimp rack in shambles. Think I am going to do crystal whites and TB's Not CRS/CBS hyrbrids


Hurry it up already Steve! :hihi:


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

It's hard to take her picture. She did her best to avoid me.

Any day now


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

>


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

They're alive!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Look at them tiny eyes! Nice shots bro!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Eggies with eyes :3


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm have two BKK females with some crystal white males in a breeder box but have not had any berries so far. Only been a month or so since I think the crystal were of breeding size so hopefully next set of molts.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jorge_Burrito said:


> I'm have two BKK females with some crystal white males in a breeder box but have not had any berries so far. Only been a month or so since I think the crystal were of breeding size so hopefully next set of molts.


Can't wait to see some results George. Good luck.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

that school bus is gonna make its next stop any day now!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

haha I really wanna know what happened to that shrimp and her shrimplings! Any update?


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, i think she release her clutch today. It took me about an hours to find her in a 20g tank. She really didn't want to be seen.

Anyway, i think these just hatched. They are kind of white in the head but look like tinies cyrstal white with some white line. Some have kind of light blue? (wishful eye) tints but it is very hard to tell.....super smalls. I'll keep watching them as they get bigger. 
Hopefully they are not supper sensitive 












Picture of another mamas with green eggs


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. That crystal white was already saddled before she released her clutch! 

That's a huge clutch with that bkk too!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

The biggest one release today.
There're couple more berries and should release soon


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

congrats OH! hopefully you get something speical!!!!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank Han, at least 2 that I can see look a lot like crystal white bee with vivid white stripe.I can spot a a couple more look like crs, wr panda?

Anyway, they are way too small to tell, I'll be happy with some cwb.


Here are better pics.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful photos! 

What substrate is that?

-Andrew


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

A Hill said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> What substrate is that?
> 
> -Andrew


Thank Andrew,
The substrate is Mr aqua shrimp sand. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's friggin SICK bro! I hope those Taiwan looking babies are also from the CW mother.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> That's friggin SICK bro! I hope those Taiwan looking babies are also from the CW mother.


All of the females CWB i got from you berries within a couple weeks. Awesome shrimps Nick!

I'll need to keep watch, hopefully, i will have some more CWB to work with in the end.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice! 

Keep us posted bro!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

There are at least couple of these guys.

Low grade CRS?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What are the potential crosses in this tank?


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Some CBS Female, BKKs male and Females, CWB male and Females.

Probably from CBS but i'm just being hopeful.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

ohbaby714 said:


> Thank Andrew,
> The substrate is Mr aqua shrimp sand.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


You're welcome. Neat substrate.

Nick, I hope you have some of these in stock in the fall. I want to get some.

-Andrew


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

A Hill said:


> You're welcome. Neat substrate.
> 
> Nick, I hope you have some of these in stock in the fall. I want to get some.
> 
> -Andrew


If I don't, looks like Mr. Oh will have plenty to share .


----------



## CritterJ (Jun 16, 2014)

Blue Jelly shrimp are a form of Neocardina, not a for of Cardina. They are basically blue rili (pied cherries, with blue colored flesh where the red is missing) that have all the red markings bred out of them. A BKK crossed with a golden will produce Blue Bolts, not Blue jelly. I think this is being confused thatnks to "Blue Jelly Hulks". These are like crystals, but have blue/green colored stripes. 

I have all three of these, so I assure you im not just making it up. For example/proof, I crossed bloody marry shrimp (dark red cherries) with Blue Jelly's. I got a buetiful line of blue rili, with fine dark red markings. If either of these were from the Cardina family, it would not have worked. 

The thing people dont seem to realize is that these morphs dont really show up in one simple cross. For instance i have some F1 OEBT x CBS. They look like plain tigers with a hint of white beside each black stripe. To get true tibee shrimp, i would have to cross the siblings, then line breed several generations of young. 

I HIGHLY suggest checking out Shrimp Fevers website. He knows his stuff and he has great prices on all kinds of morphs. He is located in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## CritterJ (Jun 16, 2014)

I could be wrong, but im prety sure "crystal whites" are just what you get when you outcross goldens. Ive seen it before, and technically a low grade golden is missing much of its shell coloration. Hence, the clear white color, instead of solid white. I see these in both my outcross batches and in some of the pure line golden babies. Theres also a rumor goung around that goldens are not actually made from snows (all white crystals) at all. That hey are some kind of secret species outcross, and are responsible for some of the weird variations out here... kind of like my minami x cherries... Anyways ill let ya know when i get past f3 OEBT x goldens.


----------

